
Masks Simulate How You Look to Facial Detection Algorithms - uptownfunk
http://thecreatorsproject.vice.com/en_uk/blog/facial-recognition-sees-you-as-a-pattern-not-a-person
======
uptownfunk
I think these look kind of creepy. I wonder if I wore a mask of what the
computer thought I looked like, would the computer still be able to detect who
I was.

